# Bringing My hedgie on a 14 hour car ride. Any suggestions?



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm moving back to Colorado to go to school and I have to bring my hedgie with and unfortuantly it's a 14+ hour car ride from Minnesota to Colorado.
Anyone have any tips on how to keep her comfortable during the long haul. When I take her in the car to go see the vet she's usually okay she's never gotten car sick or anything but that's a 40 minute drive. I won't be driving by myself either so i was thinking maybe just have her in my lap when i'm not driving? Has anyone else done this with their hedgie?

Any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your hedgehog should be in a hard sided carrier the entire time. If you get into a car accident and she is on your lap she will go flying. Even if you have never been in a car accident, doesn't mean it won't happen  . 

Here are some tips from my personal experience: (Of travelling 18 hours there and back)

-Hard sided carrier
-Seatbelt the carrier in. 
-Put live animal stickers and "this way up" stickers on the carrier in case you are in an accident. 
-Put a tag on the cage saying what she is (hedgehog), what she eats, and what temperature she needs to be, in case of a car accident.
This really helps emergency responders/first responders/paramedics/whatever  

-Have hand warmers inside the carrier, under fleece, to keep her warm. 
-Keep a thermometer in the cage so you know the temperature.
-Cover the side(s) of the carrier that are close to air vents. You don't want her to feel hot/cold air blowing on her. 
-Make sure one side of the carrier is open though, for sunlight. 
-Keep to her day/night schedule. So have something to completely cover the cage with when her light would normally be turned off.
-Put a soft sided carrier inside the hard sided carrier for her to hide in, the combination offers more protection.
-Put lots of fleece on the bottom of the carrier for heat/comfort. 
-Put sticky back velco on the bottom of her food/water dish and onto the bottom of the carrier (not the fleece). This will hold the bowls in place. 
-Only fill the bowls up 1/2 or 1/3 of the way, to avoid spills. Fill as necessary.

Good luck


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

HedgieGirl519 said:


> -Put sticky back velco on the bottom of her food/water dish and onto the bottom of the carrier (not the fleece). This will hold the bowls in place.
> -Only fill the bowls up 1/2 or 1/3 of the way, to avoid spills. Fill as necessary.


I'd actually suggest not having a water bowl in the carrier. Even if it's not filled all the way it could spill. The better option would be to offer water when you make pit stops. Food could go either way - you could have it in the carrier, or just offer it when you stop. At least when food spills it's not going to get things wet (which could include the hedgehog). Otherwise, I agree with all of HedgieGirl's suggestions.

Also, depending on the outside temperature and how heated the car will be, handwarmers may not be completely necessary, but I'd say at least one is a good idea. They're pretty strong, so if the temperature in the car is going to be around 70 or so and it's not very cold outside, you won't need to use very many. (A winter trip would be different, of course.) Keep in mind that they typically last around 8-10 hours (shorter or longer depending on the exact ones you get) so you'll want to bring a spare set and switch them out midway through. Balling them up inside socks is the best way to avoid your hedgehog coming into direct contact - I would be worried that having them just under a layer of fleece would be too accessible if the hedgehog burrows under.

Most likely she'll sleep through most (or all) of the ride, especially if the majority of the trip is during daylight hours.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Have lots of bedding so you can change it frequently if she potties or gets sick. I assume you'll be driving during the days which is when she would normally be sleeping, so you don't really need to give her any food. She'll have eaten over night and typically they don't get up to eat during the day anyways. Food is more likely to make her vomit. You can offer her a bit of water every few hours but not much as it may make her sick also. It's good that she does 40 minute trips without getting sick so hopefully she won't during the long trip. I've had ones that puked from the minute the vehicle started to move and when their tummy was empty they dry heaved.  

A hard sided carrier buckled in is a must and put her on the side of the car away from the sun. A remote thermometer is wonderful to have as you can keep the readout part with you and you will know at a glance what temperature it is inside her carrier. They are quite inexpensive and more than worth it. 

I think the longest I've had ones in the car has been 8-9 hours and they did fine.


----------



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much! These are wonderful suggestions and some of them i didn't even think of. I have a hard sided carrier already so i got that part down and i will pick up a thermometer but i don't think it'll be too hard being it Spring. 

One issue though, I'm going to be driving in the night most of the time so she'll be active. Should i make a couple pit stops and feed her a little?

Any other suggestions for night time?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I travelled 3 days with 5 hedgies a couple years ago. We drove for 12 hours each day. All the hedgies were in hard sided carriers and none had food or water with them. They ranged in age from 7 weeks to a year old and all travelled very well. I did offer water when we stopped for lunch and supper but if I remember right none were ever interested in it. I didnt offer food until we stopped for the night. I didn't have a remote thermometer, just a regular one, but it would really have been nice to have one.

I just saw you post that you'll be travelling alot at night. I still wouldn't offer food or water while travelling but offer some every few hours.


----------



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Nikki for the suggestions. I will be sure to do that


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You're welcome


----------

